# Pet octopus



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

What do you guys think of a salt water octopus that eats fish?


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i heard from my aquatics teacher they will commit suicide after being in a tank to long....he said they get depressed just like a human and kill themselves


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

All I know is that whatever the answer is, it won't be given in the piranha area









So:

*_Moved to Salt Water Forum_*


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

An octo will demand alot of their owners, and proper husbandry is a must. They are delicate cretures, and don't live very long in captivity. Not a good pet for beginners.
Check out some cool fish. There are literally tons to choose from, and the interaction you get from some are far from being boring.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Thansk for the info.Raptor,which salt water fish do you suggest.


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

i lik triggers thir mean as hell and have good colors but thats my thought


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

octopus wil only live a year to two both in captivity and in the wild. And they are incredibly good at getting out of tanks. I looked into them not too long ago, and heard stories about octopus getting out of one tank and literally going into another tank to eat the fish in it and then go on back to their tank. If you go for it make sure you get an extremely well sealed tank.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Go for a lion fish they are pretty easy to keep inhale there food, and are very personal with their owners. Mine greets me everytime i walk up to the tank and sares me down.
If you are allergic to bee stings then you should be very weary of lions because they can kill ya. Their toxin is 10x stronger than a bee.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

EnFeugo,funny you should mention that about the octopus,because my mom works at a nature pet center and a guy brought in a video to show to the workers their how his octopus would do that and he had it on tape.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

check this out.

http://www.grimreefers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=760


----------

